# need help



## Radscustomclassics (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi,
I might purchase a 2001 Audi allroad for $10k with 75k on it. Any issues with this car? What kind of performace mods can i do?> Since the suspension is adjustable is there an override to control the ride height to the lowest setting manually? What about wheels and tires sizes? Offsets? What other ausi wheels fit this car?
Thanks for all your help.
This will be my first audi.







)


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: need help (Radscustomclassics)*

checkout http://www.allroadfaq.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## katc (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds cheap for an allroad. Is it still in good shape?
Issues - general maintenance, air suspension can cause expensive problems, etc. I bought a used '01 a couple years ago and haven't had any issues.
Mods - engine wise you can do a ton...it's the same as the S4 engine, so there are a ton of mods out there, chips, exhaust, big turbos. Suspension can be improved with a set of Hotchkiss H-sport sway bars. Search the 402 mod (reprograms the air suspension to lower it further). 
Good luck with the car!
Check out the forums at http://www.audiworld.com, there's a ton of allroaders who can help you out with any issues or mods you want to do.


_Modified by katc at 9:12 PM 3-26-2007_


----------

